# Welcome Madisound as a New Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/300x250_madisound_right_border.png[/img] 
*Madisound Website*

*The Madisound Speaker Store*

We are excited to announce that Madisound is now an official sponsor of Home Theater Shack.

Of course Madisound is no stranger to our DIY community here at HTS. However, if you are new to DIY or have been sourcing your DIY components from somewhere else, you will definitely want to check out Madisound.

Since 1972, Madisound Speaker Components has been selling loudspeaker parts to audio enthusiasts, manufacturers and autosound installers. With each sale Madisound also provides speaker design assistance, speaker replacement suggestions, and a crossover design service.



Check out all the companies that Madisound represents:











If you would like to join us in welcoming Madisound as a sponsor, have experience in dealing with Madisound or simply have a comment you want to make, please check out our *Sponsor Thread in DIY Speakers* ... where you can also learn more about Madisound.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Awesome! It is great to have Madisound at Home Theater Shack!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to HTS Madisound..Good to see you ship overseas! :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to have Madisound aboard!


----------

